# Suzy Tonight



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

Here she is after having a good bath and wearing her brand new sweater:


----------



## Pepper (Mar 3, 2020)

That girl is too cute for her own good!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 3, 2020)

Ruthanne can I ask why she’s wearing a sweater? I’m just curious, I know a lot of people dress their dogs n cats but they have a lot of hair n I wondered if they ever get over heated.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Ruthanne can I ask why she’s wearing a sweater? I’m just curious, I know a lot of people dress their dogs n cats but they have a lot of hair n I wondered if they ever get over heated.


She's wearing a sweater because she just was outside and it's suggested that when it's below 45 degrees F you put a sweater on your dog.  Her fur is not real long.  She gets cold even indoors and will lean up against the heating vent.  She likes her little butt warmed up


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2020)

She looks so cute Ruthanne, I know after a bath in winter time they can get chilled, even indoors.  You're a good mama.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 3, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> She's wearing a sweater because she just was outside and it's suggested that when it's below 45 degrees F you put a sweater on your dog.  Her fur is not real long.  She gets cold even indoors and will lean up against the heating vent.  She likes her little butt warmed up


Poor little dog, my friends dog is always cold too he’s a dachshund,  my dog has a heavy coat, his ears are always cold he could probably use some earmuffs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Poor little dog, my friends dog is always cold too he’s a dachshund,  my dog has a heavy coat, his ears are always cold he could probably use some earmuffs.


Awwww...yes, they get chills just like us and need to warm up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

Here she is again


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

And..


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

And...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> She looks so cute Ruthanne, I know after a bath in winter time they can get chilled, even indoors.  You're a good mama.


Thank you


----------

